# swing help



## Al19067 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi im very new to this sport actually just swong a wedge for the first time today.How should i be allign?For short shots with a wedge/pitch do i use my wrist at all? Anything will help. Thank you


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

These will get you started in the right direction. Once you get the general idea, you can fine tune your swing to fit your own game. 


Golf Instruction - How to Hit a Wedge Shot - YouTube

How to hit any wedge shot: Golf Digest

how to hit a wedge shot - Bing


----------



## timpa (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a lot of great resources online. Youtube has thousands of golf vids.
There are also a lot of 'instructional programs' but with these you often have to put in a few bucks. I wont mention these here though because that will probably get me in trouble 

Good Luck!


----------



## angelabby (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel the same pain as you . Maybe it's a good idea to search some training problems on the internet.


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Apart from golf lessons, there are many solutions to problems available on the Internet, including books, instructional videos and general tips, some of which will require spending a few dollars.

(EDIT)


----------

